# Mint - will they destroy it?



## Anaira (Dec 15, 2012)

It's summer here, and we've always had a fly problem in our area. I've heard that mint helps deter flies, so I bought a plant. My question is, do rabbits like mint, and if so; how much? I don't have a great deal of room, and atm it's on the floor. The poor thing is already in less than ideal condition, because I forgot about it for the first couple of days. *cough* I'm no gardener.

I've just transplanted it, and moved it in, and so far Nermal has chinned it, but no nibbles yet. I'd like to know if it's safe or not, though. I don't mind if they nibble at it, but I don't want it destroyed. D:


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 15, 2012)

Well its bunny safe. But as for destroying it, that will come down to your buns particular taste. Not to mention what type of mint will determine how much your bun cares..... arent there more then like 20 types of mint? I had an orange mint plant for my guys last year, they liked it, ate it, im sure they would have eaten the whole plant if they had the chance and it was in the house at their level, however they didn't go crazy for it like Cilantro or Lily's love of Dill.


----------



## Anaira (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't know what kind of mint it is, the tag didn't say. It's a flat leaf type, although a little crinkly. But that could be due to dehydration lol! Nermal hasn't nibbled it yet, although she went over to Reuben, and I swear she was trying to get him to go over and check it out. He wouldn't. So she went back and chinned it again. I'll keep an eye on it, and see how it is by tonight.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 15, 2012)

My bun loves mint! That would not last in my house. If I turned my back on it, it would be a nub by the time I turned around again! lol


----------



## Shmoo06 (Dec 16, 2012)

Funny I just gave my buns mint for the first time tonight! Although, still haven't found a green/fresh veggie that Mumbles likes. Stitch wasn't too crazy for it, but he ate it. lol. Good luck!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

Anaira said:


> I don't know what kind of mint it is, the tag didn't say. It's a flat leaf type, although a little crinkly.



between it not specifying a kind and your description of the leaves, I'd say it's plain ol' "regular" mint. my bunns like it (and orange mint, too), but don't go insane over it or anything. I wouldn't trust them with a whole plant, though.

you can bunny-proof plants by getting a wire basket (that has wide spaces between the bars, I think they're actually meant to be planters for hanging plants or something), flipping it upside down and zip-tying it to the pot. you could probably fashion something out of hardware cloth or chicken wire if you can't find one (just beware of pointy edges... winding a thin strip of fleece around the seams is a good way to hide them, it's what I did with the edges of the bin cage window on my hammy cages). here's a link to what I'm talking about - http://www.therabbithouse.com/blog/2012/06/09/mini-rabbit-garden/

the plant will grow right through the openings in the wire and the bunnies 
can eat it once it does, but they'll never be able to decimate it because you'll have the main body of the plant protected.

you'll want to water every 2 days or so (seems like 3ish is when it starts to wilt)... if it gets wilty because you neglected it, just give it a good dose of water and it should perk right back up by the next day (I routinely neglected mine before the **** caterpillars ate them and they recovered just fine every time).


----------



## Anaira (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, it's still in one piece, so I'll risk leaving it over night. Tomorrow I'll clean my room, and try clear a space for it somewhere; right now it's in the middle of the floor. lol. 

That's a good idea Jennifer; yeah, I bought it Monday, and I think it was maybe Thursday, possibly Friday that I spotted it up on the rats' cage. :S It's perked up, I'm sure it'll be fine, as long as I remember!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 16, 2012)

Mine don´t go mad for mint either. I buy them either basil or parsley which they love and let them eat it from the plant. Once they´ve finished, I am trying to see if it will grow again and giving most of the "used" plants to my friend as she has more space than me.They also love cilantro and I bought some sage and tarragon the other day and they loved that too, ate it as soon as it went down but I bought that by the bunch. I´d love to be able to grow bigger plants or have a little herb gardenfor them but I only have a terrace. When I go to another friends, she has a massive garden and grows all sorts so she give me fresh basil with the flowers and they love that, I also get branches from the apple tree which are their favourites.


----------



## Anaira (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, the answer is yes. Completely. To the point where it was yanked out of the dirt, and dumped on the floor before finishing it off. I'm gonna replant the stump and hope it grows back; mint's pretty tough, right? 

I'm going to blame the dog. :nosir:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

heh ><

I remember when I had a jack russel mix, my mom would always say she was going to home depot "to buy more dog food" when she went to buy plants 'cause April kept ripping them out.

I'm not sure stumps will grow back... my plants seem to be dead or dying after having all the leaves nommed off by **** caterpillars.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 16, 2012)

LOL! I was just going to warn you. My rabbit adores mint! Mint isnt too hardy, good luck!


----------

